# PR is out finally...!!!



## mbizi21 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi All

Just wanted to post an update...my PR permit is out. God is alive

Juss wanna say thanks to all people on this forum coz what you post gave me light and wisdom on how to prepare my application. 
I think this process requires a lot of patience.

Mentioning.... DumisaniByo, Fynbos,joe117,Mdara,IamT,joe117,LegalMan and many others.

NB: Applied in Oct 2015, came out Apr 2016.

Thanks for your help. :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Mbizi21


----------



## clivemalungah (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats!!!, under which category was your PRP


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow congratulations,you must put in an ID application right away.As a matter of interest -on what section was your PR application on?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

mbizi21 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to post an update...my PR permit is out. God is alive
> 
> ...


Congrats and happy to have helped!!


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi 

Congrats

Hope you applied for the ID.

I collected my PR in March and applied for ID the following day. I collected the ID yesterday so the ID took 2 months to also come out.


----------



## 4rain (May 28, 2015)

mbizi21 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to post an update...my PR permit is out. God is alive
> 
> ...


Nice one! Which PRP did you apply for? Coz, damn, yours came out quick.


----------

